# The ongoing issues with the 'Intel I225-V Rev_03' 2.5 gbps NIC



## kiriakos

Piers said:


> Has anyone here found either a solution or experiencing the same issue?


I need to see a fresh certificate which this proves that your cables worth to be called as 1000Mbps capable. 
Find some one whom owns FLUKE Network cables tester, this capable to deliver certification reports.


----------



## Piers

kiriakos said:


> I need to see a fresh certificate which this proves that your cables worth to be called as 1000Mbps capable.
> Find some one whom owns FLUKE Network cables tester, this capable to deliver certification reports.


My cables are not the problem (and I did try a new cable for this PC). They are enterprise (data centre) cat6 cables from work.


----------



## kiriakos

Piers said:


> My cables are not the problem (and I did try a new cable for this PC). They are enterprise (data centre) cat6 cables from work.


All cables eventually FAIL, Rent the FLUKE cables tester.


----------



## Piers

kiriakos said:


> All cables eventually FAIL, Rent the FLUKE cables tester.


I have tested the cables. The cables are not the problem.


----------



## speed_demon

Yeah had this NIC on a mobo and it didn't play nice with my server OS. Which is kind of the point of running a home server... you know it needs to be connected. To a network. And work properly. Though after reading the OP I have to wonder if it wasn't Unraid that was the issue.

Ended up just sending the Asus B550F ROG board back and used my old B450 version of the same board instead.

If you were not aware some of the 2.gbps pcie add in cards have heatsinking due to the heat produced by the processing required for ethernet connection at this speed. Apparently they thermally throttle even, which sounds a lot like what you are experiencing. Also just learned recently the heatsinks in a 5 port 10 gigabit switch are just massive + active cooling fans. 10 gig switch heatsinks look like something you would expect to see on a gaming laptop.



Piers said:


> My cables are not the problem (and I did try a new cable for this PC). They are enterprise (data centre) cat6 cables from work.


He's just..... yeah don't put too much stock in what he says.


----------



## Piers

speed_demon said:


> If you were not aware some of the 2.gbps pcie add in cards have heatsinking


Even with setting it at 100mbps, the problem persists. 


speed_demon said:


> He's just..... yeah don't put too much stock in what he says.


What do you mean? My cables are not the issue - that's the first thing I tested.


----------



## 1devomer

It is a known issue, and the only solution, is to send back the board.
There is a physical hardware issue, that have been mitigated over the time, depending on the controller version.

On the Z490 boards, Asus provided V1.45 firmware update, alongside a new driver that alleviated the issues.
In the case of some newer boards, these are shipped with a newer firmware, version V1.53 if i recall correctly.
And it is not possible to flash previous version, at least not easily.

So the only thing that one can do, is send back the board, stating that the need of high speed lan connection, is vital in your usage case purchase.
And get a board with a known good working high speed nic.



I got the same nic on the TUF Z590-Gaming Plus, 400Mpbs connection, no issues.


----------



## Piers

1devomer said:


> It is a known issue, and the only solution, is to send back the board.
> There is a physical hardware issue, that have been mitigated over the time, depending on the controller version.
> 
> On the Z490 boards, Asus provided V1.45 firmware update, alongside a new driver that alleviated the issues.
> In the case of some newer boards, these are shipped with a newer firmware, version V1.53 if i recall correctly.
> And it is not possible to flash previous version, at least not easily.
> 
> So the only thing that one can do, is send back the board, stating that the need of high speed lan connection, is vital in your usage case purchase.
> And get a board with a known good working high speed nic.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same nic on the TUF Z590-Gaming Plus, 400Mpbs connection, no issues.
> View attachment 2546340
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546341
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546344


From memory, the firmware is 1.6xx. Asus states it's not a fault. Intel states it's not a fault.

I can also perform a slow speedtest and it'll be fine. Now try doing a 2.5gbps test.


----------



## 1devomer

Piers said:


> From memory, the firmware is 1.6xx. Asus states it's not a fault. Intel states it's not a fault.
> 
> I can also perform a slow speedtest and it'll be fine. Now try doing a 2.5gbps test.


This has been posted on Reddit some time ago now.









So there is enough materials out there, to get your board replaced, because you need an actually working nic, especially when fast ethernet is needed.


----------



## Piers

1devomer said:


> This has been posted on Reddit some time ago now.
> View attachment 2546349
> 
> 
> So there is enough materials out there, to get your board replaced, because you need an actually working nic, especially when fast ethernet is needed.


I've read that post before. I don't have packet loss. Revision 03 is not fixed, as Intel claims.


----------



## 1devomer

Piers said:


> I've read that post before. I don't have packet loss. Revision 03 is not fixed, as Intel claims.


Well, according to the same Reddit post, your motherboard model is included in the list.
And for sure, you did not take a picture of the actual chip, so we can check the markings.

So you don't know which silicon version, your motherboard use, i posted my device manager tab so you can compare with.
I neither see other newer motherboard users report the issue, so it is not as widespread, as it has been with the Z490/B550.


----------



## Piers

1devomer said:


> Well, according to the same Reddit post, your motherboard model is included in the list.
> And for sure you did not take a picture of the actual chip, so we can check the markings.
> 
> I neither see other newer motherboard users report the issue, so it is not as widespread as it has been with the Z490/B550.


It's a third revision, otherwise I wouldn't have posted stating it is.


----------



## 1devomer

Piers said:


> It's a third revision, otherwise I wouldn't have posted stating it is.


At this point, either some early 3rd versions bin, were still broken.
Either, Intel is still selling batches of broken chip, even on newer and current boards.

Worth to note that on this Z590 motherboard, the nic is cooled by the VRM assembly.
Well, i'm glad and lucky to have a working bin of the 3rd revision of the chip.

The takeaway being, if one have the issue, just RMA the board, there is no real fix aside getting a working ethernet chip.


----------



## The Pook

I've got two rev 3 2.5 GbE I225-V NICs on my XIII Hero but they both function fine. 

if Intel and Asus aren't taking responsibility for the problem then there really isn't much else you can do. Maybe make a post directly on Asus' forums? 

probably less of a headache just to add a NIC yourself though. 



Piers said:


> What do you mean? My cables are not the issue - that's the first thing I tested.


lol, he was talking about kiriakos, not you. the majority of his responses are way out in left field as late.


----------



## Piers

The Pook said:


> I've got two rev 3 2.5 GbE I225-V NICs on my XIII Hero but they both function fine.


Mine gives the appearance of functioning within specification, but without any pattern it will drop from over ~2gbps to 100mbps. It can only happen for short periods of time, or a week. That's the complaint I've seen other people report, rather than the old complaint of packet loss etc.


The Pook said:


> there really isn't much else you can do


I know not to trust Intel NICs, which I never thought I'd say. Realtek used to be the budget option and Intel the premium one.


The Pook said:


> Maybe make a post directly on Asus' forums?


Even Asus' staff appear to have given up on the forum. There's an administrator and moderators, but none of them work for Asus directly or have any capability to process even a simple RMA (the admin can't).


The Pook said:


> probably less of a headache just to add a NIC yourself though


I've been using a USB 3.2 external one for a couple of months. It's just annoying and Asus and Intel should not be allowed to knowingly sell faulty products.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Hm. I've got one of these on a board at work, not sure what revision, though... but I've never used it on anything other than a 1Gbps network. I stuffed a 10GbE card in when we got a faster network wired in. I'll try to do some testing moving it to the 10GbE switch after I've spoken to our network admin.

I had a pretty good experience with the ROG forum with recent laptop woes; although that might be entirely independent? I know signing up and getting the ability to post was a hoop-jumping exercise...


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

If I remember when I get home from work/if I get the day off tomorrow, I can try to test mine too (I have a Giga Z490 with the NIC in question and a 10g intranet). I don't recall having any issues with it ever on a 1gb/s line (which is more than the 200mb/s yours throttles too).


----------



## Piers

kiriakos said:


> I will translate the Red neck American


Putting the issue of that being a derogatory term to one side, I'm not writing in US English. 


kiriakos said:


> in to English


I am writing in English. 


kiriakos said:


> When you are up to talk with engineers about a malfunctioning NIC, do not expect from them to take seriously your complain


Because I only tested and replaced the cable from the problematic PC to the router - a cable that came from a spool, was crimped, and was then tested in a data centre like all of my other cables apart from one? Good thing you're not a network engineer. 


kiriakos said:


> if your rest of networking structure this is not certified


What certification does your home network have? Do you expect all users to have professionally certified home networks? 


kiriakos said:


> Long live the King


Which king?


----------



## kiriakos

Piers said:


> What certification does your home network have? Do you expect all users to have professionally certified home networks?


ASUS gets 1000 nag emails per day, if you are looking to get attention from engineers, your report *must and should* be *documented *by their standards.
Home Users enjoy other benefits = Slow RMA and Prey.


----------



## Piers

kiriakos said:


> ASUS gets 1000 nag emails per day


And? It's a multi-billion dollar company. Perhaps they should invest in more staff. 


kiriakos said:


> if you are looking to get attention from engineers


Even basic support would suffice. See my comment on the support ticket. 


kiriakos said:


> your report *must and should* be *documented *by their standards.


Asus doesn't provide requisite "standards" for a basic support ticket that would require professional certification. 

Can you please go troll somewhere else?


----------



## kiriakos

Piers said:


> And? It's a multi-billion dollar company. Perhaps they should invest in more staff.


No, you play the game by our rules, like it or not.

End of the story.


----------



## Piers

kiriakos said:


> No, you play the game by our rules, like it or not.
> 
> End of the story.


Firstly, that's not how consumer-facing support works. Secondly, how long have you worked for Asus?


----------



## kiriakos

Piers said:


> Firstly, that's not how consumer-facing support works. Secondly, how long have you worked for Asus?


You have receive a huge pack of BEST advice's.
The LAST one = talk with your Seller.


----------



## Piers

kiriakos said:


> You have receive a huge pack of BEST advice's.
> The LAST one = talk with your Seller.


You've not provided any useful advice. 

How long have you worked for Asus? It's a simple question.


----------



## kiriakos

Piers said:


> You've not provided any useful advice.
> 
> How long have you worked for Asus? It's a simple question.


Sorry mate, I am not available for gossip.


----------



## Piers

kiriakos said:


> Sorry mate, I am not available for gossip.


Yet you appear to be available for trolling. I'll take your failure to answer the question as admission that you don't work for Asus and therefore don't dictate policy.


----------



## davidm71

Might recommend you graft NIC firmware from another board manufacturer and mod your bios using Ubutool or do it manually.


----------



## Piers

davidm71 said:


> Might recommend you graft NIC firmware from another board manufacturer and mod your bios using Ubutool or do it manually.


The NICs firmware comes from Intel and is up to date. As for modifying my BIOS, which specific part do you suggest changing?


----------



## ClockerRocker

I've had random drop outs on the V3 revision of the NIC on both an Asus Z690 Hero & Apex @ 2.5 Gbps. No clue if it's the cable I'm using (one of these) or my router (Orbi RBKE963 Wifi 6E), but just using a 1 Gbps port or hooking it to a 1 Gbps switch fixes it (which isn't an issue for me, I only have a 1 Gbps internet connection).

Update: Might be the cable or the firmware of the router. I tried the cable that came with the router and it seems to be working fine at 2.5 Gbps so far, but I have updated the router once or twice since I tried it last. 

Update 2: Seems it was the cable. Using the cable that came with the router, I get a perfectly stable 2.5 Gbps link speed to the router


----------



## EniGma1987

Its funny to read through a thread like this when the main person who seems to be replying is on your ignore list. I just see like 4-5 posts in a row from the OP apparently replying to nobody 😂 @Piers It sounds like whoever it is is pissing you off with useless stuff too, so just ignore them yourself and you will never see anything from them again.



One thing that might end up helping your speed issue would be to go into the driver settings and check things like the speed negotiation setting and energy efficient ethernet and all that. Try disabling power saving features that downclock the NIC port when not in use and try setting a static speed instead of auto negotiate. It could be one of the power settings dropping your speed and then failing to negotiate back up to maximum for some reason.


----------



## davidm71

Piers said:


> The NICs firmware comes from Intel and is up to date. As for modifying my BIOS, which specific part do you suggest changing?


How do you know the firmware is up to date? I recommend you or someone familiar with bios modding pulls a newer firmware version from some other similar board for that NIC chip and replace it with something newer. I think your version is 0.8.08 for the Intel Pro2500. I have done it countless times and always found newer firmwares. Checked Ubutool and unfortunately that tool does not have full support for newer boards like this one. Would replace both the efi and the orom depending how you boot with CSM disabled or not. Would do it manually. May or may not fix your problem. Worth a shot.


----------



## Piers

davidm71 said:


> How do you know the firmware is up to date?


I checked it... I first read the version and asked Intel if there's a new version. How else do you think?


----------



## davidm71

Piers said:


> I checked it... I first read the version and asked Intel if there's a new version. How else do you think?


Then you must know what stepping version you have?


----------



## davidm71

Also by the way I just checked and compared the version on the B550 board you have against my Z590 Strix Gaming-A board which both have Pro2500 NIC chipset. 

My NIC has firmware version 0.9.02 while yours has 0.8.08 so obviously you do not have the latest firmware version.

Unless of course the parts are completely different. 

I could be wrong.


----------



## Piers

davidm71 said:


> Then you must know what stepping version you have?


Absolutely no idea - didn't write that information down when using the Intel firmware tool. I only checked the version with the tool and then with Intel.


davidm71 said:


> My NIC has firmware version 0.9.02 while yours has 0.8.08 so obviously you do not have the latest firmware version.
> 
> Unless of course the parts are completely different.


At the time (a couple of months ago), it was the latest available version according to Intel.


----------



## davidm71

Piers said:


> Absolutely no idea - didn't write that information down when using the Intel firmware tool. I only checked the version with the tool and then with Intel.
> At the time (a couple of months ago), it was the latest available version according to Intel.


Well you can tell the stepping or revision of the chipset by going into device manager and looking at the hardware ID for the NIC. It will say something like 8086_rev2. Mine says rev3. Found out by 5 minutes of google searching that people who are having this problem have revision 2 or less. I luckily have revision 3 on mine.

About the firmware efi driver version don't believe what Intel tells you. Its an older version. 

Would recommend you mod your firmware if you are daring.


----------



## Piers

davidm71 said:


> Well you can tell the stepping or revision of the chipset by going into device manager and looking at the hardware ID for the NIC. It will say something like 8086_rev2. Mine says rev3. Found out by 5 minutes of google searching that people who are having this problem have revision 2 or less. I luckily have revision 3 on mine.
> 
> About the firmware efi driver version don't believe what Intel tells you. Its an older version.
> 
> Would recommend you mod your firmware if you are daring.


I've already confirmed that it's revision 03, which is why I created the thread.


----------



## davidm71

I'm sorry I didn't read the thread in its entirety. Also when I referred to firmware version I was actually referring to the Efi Driver version on the rom. Still worth updating.


----------



## clutchmaster122

ok so i thought i killed my nic intel i-227-v while overclocking but all i had to do was disconnect my cable shutdown then switch my psu off waited bout 60 seconds then powered on and my lan was back i think this nic doesnt like shutting down or restarting


----------



## CosmonautLaika

Just wanted to chime in and say I have similar issues with the Intel i225-V rev 3.0 on my Gigabyte B660 Aorus Pro AX motherboard. I think it is a strong hint they are still having issues because if you look at the newer 700-series motherboards Gigabyte has switched away from Intel to Realtek...

I believe it worked at some point, but may have been broken by driver updates/Windows 11 and now I can find no working driver version (currently on latest 2.1.1.14). [Edit: it appears Verizon's FiOS IPv6 rollout broke my connectivity]

I have tried the recommendations found elsewhere: turning off power saving features, manually setting link speed to 1Gbps, turning off TCP/UDP Checksum Offload for IPv6. The last is an odd one: apparently the Intel NIC and Verizon FIOS IPv6 have interoperability issues. Disabling IPv6 on my router seems to fix the issues, actually, but that seems like an extreme fix? But it leads me to believe something about the adapter's IPv6 settings is at fault. I have no such issues with my Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX201, only via LAN.

The main symptom for me is stuttering in streaming video (YouTube can't play full HD) and very slow upload speeds. On Google's speed test I get 300 Mbps down and about 1 Mbps up.

EDIT: For the sake of others ending up here, the solution to my situation is either to disable IPv6 on the Intel adapter's properties, or, as others suggest, buying a USB 3.0 to Ethernet adapter. I purchased an $18 TP-LINK gigabit adapter and it works flawlessly, with IPv6 re-enabled.


----------



## VicsPC

I'm having an issue but with a qnap card using the 2.5gbps intel crap. I'm in France and i get an actual 2.5gbps internet speed. The issue I'm having with mine, it's fine in speed test, i get 2.3gbps/800mpbs no issues, as soon as i run anything that uses bandwidth ie twitch or youtube, my download speed tanks to about 300mpbs, making downloading while watching anything else a real pain. I've tried all sorts of settings in device manager, different software and nothing has fixed it. I have the same issue on my x570 creator board that comes with lm225 but if i use the 10gbps marvell port not a single issue.


----------



## bpcw0001

CosmonautLaika said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say I have similar issues with the Intel i225-V rev 3.0 on my Gigabyte B660 Aorus Pro AX motherboard. I think it is a strong hint they are still having issues because if you look at the newer 700-series motherboards Gigabyte has switched away from Intel to Realtek... I believe it worked at some point, but may have been broken by driver updates/Windows 11 and now I can find no working driver version (currently on latest 2.1.1.14). [Edit: it appears Verizon's FiOS IPv6 rollout broke my connectivity] I have tried the recommendations found elsewhere: turning off power saving features, manually setting link speed to 1Gbps, turning off TCP/UDP Checksum Offload for IPv6. The last is an odd one: apparently the Intel NIC and Verizon FIOS IPv6 have interoperability issues. Disabling IPv6 on my router seems to fix the issues, actually, but that seems like an extreme fix? But it leads me to believe something about the adapter's IPv6 settings is at fault. I have no such issues with my Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX201, only via LAN. The main symptom for me is stuttering in streaming video (YouTube can't play full HD) and very slow upload speeds. On Google's speed test I get 300 Mbps down and about 1 Mbps up. EDIT: For the sake of others ending up here, the solution to my situation is either to disable IPv6 on the Intel adapter's properties, or, as others suggest, buying a USB 3.0 to Ethernet adapter. I purchased an $18 TP-LINK gigabit adapter and it works flawlessly, with IPv6 re-enabled.


 Forget about it. I have the allegedly fixed I225-V REV03 on an MSI Z590 board, and it drops speeds from 1Gbps (router and ISP limit) to 100Mbps sporadically, particularly after a computer resume from sleep (even if the NIC itself is not allowed to sleep). Using the very same computer, cable and router with a cheap 2.5Gbps Realtek USB-C network adapter yields stable and consistent 1Gbps full duplex. These I225-V chips seem to be mostly broken in some form or other, no matter the revision. Intel is not releasing any new drivers or other software fixes, and mainboard manufacturers are moving away from using the I225-V on their new products. I'd say these are safe indications that the I225-V was a big screwup that cannot be fixed other than replacing the network chip on the mainboard, preferably with a non-Intel one. This is bad. Intel NICs used to be a safe bet. Seems it is not so any more.


----------

